# Softshell Jacket—Arc’teryx Sigma AR vs Marmot Sharp Point



## TommyLA (Nov 2, 2006)

I plan to buy a softshell jacket soon.  I have budget around $200.  The jackets I am looking at are: Arc’teryx Sigma AR Jacket (Fog color) and Marmot Sharp Point Jacket (Dark blue color).  Their price, which is on sale now, is about the same-- ~$180.  I tried them both (at a local store) and both of them seem to fit me well.  I plan to wear this jacket when I go hiking (Yosemite or Grand Canyon) and also sometime when I work in the desert.  I also would like to be able to wear it around town during the rainy winter too (40-60 deg F).

I wonder which one is a better.  I heard that Arc’teryx is a better name in overall so I lean forward it.  But I’m just afraid that it will get dirty easier since its color is Fog, which light gray (it’s the only color that is on sale).  I would appreciate if you can give me some advice.  

By the way, I looked at Arc’teryx jacket product lines and get confused since they have so many jackets.  What is the difference between Gamma jacket and Sigma jacket?  What is the meaning of MX, AR, SV (e.g. Gamma MX, Gamma SV, Sigma AR)?  Thank you for any comment.


----------



## Noggin (Nov 16, 2006)

Being an Arcteryx junkie 3 Soft shell jackets, 5 Technical shells and 3 bibs and owning a Sharppoint(SP). As a  ex Sigma owner I can adress a couple of your questions First Both the Sigma AR and SP  are great Jackets. Arcteryx beats Marmot on quality and durability but the price is hefty and Marmot offers very good quality for the price. I have found the Sharppoint however to be a great jacket for the money and in this arena of Windstopper jackets I have found Marmot ie Stormking and SP and Evolution shirt to be better than the  what the mighty bird has to offer!  The SP is great for spring skiing and fabulous as a layering piece though the cut is a little more relaxed than the Sigma. The Fog color will show dirt more but the following Arc'teryx care guidelines will result in it looking brand new after cleaning. I have a 6 year old shell that still looks brand new They truly make bomproof stuff that will last. Both companies have excellent customer service and lifetime warranties So if you are after a closer fit,  bombproof construction that will outlast you, go with the bird. If looking for best value for the buck, Marmot is hard to beat in the Windstopper category and you will not be disappointed. If you a going to be wearing a pack alot try the gamma sv or gamma mx mentioned below. Better pocket access with a pack

Arcteryx' naming- Not carved in stone but a guideline
AR- stands for all around= looser cut and typically waist length versus Hip drop length for the SV. Also AR in softshell usually indicates no hood. This does not apply to their shells

SV -Severe use-Longer cut(hip) more athletic cut and usually has helmet compatible hood
 Same materials though in both
SL-  Super light Gore tex Paclite material Goretex protection at minimal weight Extremely packable
MX -Mix use- also utilizes the Polartec Power shield lightweight-overall an award winning design for weight and warmth ratio 
A truly great jacket is the Gamma SV\(polar tech Powershield)  No hood though not windstopper but great for underneath a shell. Camping, hiking and in and about town with light precipitation. No pit Zips though. REI outlet has it for 159.99 and the Sigma ar for 179
 Gamma MX is a great piece as well, lighter than the gamma sv but just as durable and  I prefer it to the sigma ar as well. 300 bucks but you can find it on sale.
Hope this helps.
 As of late I would not recommend buying  Arcteryx softshells on Ebay there is quite a few fakes just beware.
Sorry so long winded too much coffee runnin thru these veins.
 Hope this helps


----------

